# What Are The Fastest Electric Bikes Can Go?



## Jonathan 1990 (Oct 27, 2019)

Got fascinated with one after hiring it for an hour last Friday. There were 4 modes. The fastest was turbo where the bike got to 16mph before I had to start using my legs to peddle. Just joined to find out if any go faster.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Some will give assistance up to 28mph (usually road models).


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

Luna makes the fastest and cheapest also I think

https://lunacycle.com/x-1-enduro-fs-ebike/


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

So, what are you peddling?

The word is PEDAL, not PEDDLE.

That's it, I'm done here. Sorry, but these Picard-esque posts really shunt my bazilla.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Class 1: 20mph
Class 3: 28mph


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

And so it begins...


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I see you’re in the UK, so top speed is 15mph for emtb. 
Here in the US we have 3 classes:
All limited to 750watts or less
Class 1 = 20mph pedal assist only
Class 2 = 20mph throttle + pedal assist
Class 3 = 28mph


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

People have gone 100kph which is 60mph and faster, on private land of course.



> Just joined to find out if any go faster.


If you are talking about store bought ebikes, then they would not go faster then what the law states for any 1st world nation. Most likely 32kph. The 3rd world nations have little to no laws at all, and if they did, it would probably be related to motorcycles when it comes to DIY ebikes. But the store bought ebikes have liability insurance, so those bicycles are tame as can be. Plus they have a reputation to uphold and a brand image to massage. They cant make an ebike and import it without the governments say so. It has to have all the certifications and safety regulations for them to play ball.

Your question would have been better placed in the ebike topic of mtbr forums. But I understand there are far too many categories to sift through so it is what it is.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Close this BS thread. Wrong forum. Go talk about motorbikes someplace else.


----------



## Jonathan 1990 (Oct 27, 2019)

Err....Why are people been mean? Was only asking. This is about an electric mountain bike question and not a motorbike one. I didn't know there was a section for ebikes in this forum so thanks for the moderator who moved it. And for that grammar police guy peddle comes up on my mobile phone keypad as a word.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Jonathan 1990 said:


> And for that grammar police guy peddle comes up on my mobile phone keypad as a word.


:thumbsup: then it must be correct, I mean it also let you start a sentence with "And".

Granted it has been nearly 30yrs since my education, and rules change..........


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

"Fluffle" is a word.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Jonathan 1990 said:


> Err....And for that grammar police guy peddle comes up on my mobile phone keypad as a word.


It's a word, just the wrong word.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

In the UK you're restricted to 15.5mph: https://www.gov.uk/electric-bike-rules

Restrictions and regulations are very country (and sometimes province/state) dependant. Also it's possible to retrofit aftermarket kits that are legal to sell and ride on private land but not anywhere else.

I've ridden legal pedal assist bikes and it was fun, but not for me... yet.

My personal opinion is that if they open up cycling to people who would otherwise be unable to ride then that's excellent. If you're buying one to "go fast" then go but a dirt bike with a motor and a throttle instead.


----------



## Jonathan 1990 (Oct 27, 2019)

It was a bicycle hire place where I rode it from and hired for an hour. They said it's better in that mode I forgot. There were 4 modes which I'll put from slowest to fastest. Eco, Tour, The one I can't remember and Turbo. This was in a forest. There are a few forests in the UK with coloured cycle routes for difficulty. Green = easy, Blue= moderate, Red = difficult and Black= severe. I also wonder if it is legal to ride these on roads.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

The link in my post above explains all the legality of on-road of riding pedal assist in the UK.

Trail networks I'm not sure, you'd have to check with the landowner.


----------



## Jonathan 1990 (Oct 27, 2019)

That bicycle hire place does ask people for proof of age to use their bicycles these days and the over 14 law makes it clear why since they got electric ones.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Miker J said:


> And so it begins...


Oh yeah...


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

That makes me wonder about the cockroaches that are investing the big cities.
Lime Bike
Jump Bike
Zyp Bike
Hour Bike

All they care about would be a credit card #. When I signed up for Car2Go I had to go to an office and show my DL to them. As far as Lime Bike goes, they have no offices at all in any of the cities they operate in. I tried to get a refund for the scooter as I could not find it, yet they still charged me $5.20, what a rip off.



Jonathan 1990 said:


> That bicycle hire place does ask people for proof of age to use their bicycles these days and the over 14 law makes it clear why since they got electric ones.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Jonathan 1990 said:


> Err....Why are people been mean? Was only asking. This is about an electric mountain bike question and not a motorbike one. I didn't know there was a section for ebikes in this forum so thanks for the moderator who moved it. And for that grammar police guy peddle comes up on my mobile phone keypad as a word.


Well, peddle is a word. "Peddle" means selling stuff. "Pedal" means making your bicycle go. "Petal" is part of a flower. Some people here get bent out of shape if you use the wrong word.

But back to your original question... there are some aftermarket kits you can get to make your ebike faster. I have a customer who fitted one to his bike, so it will now hit about 32 mph.


----------

